# Mariusz Pudzianowski vs James Thompson confirmed for KSW 16



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

I personally love a freakshow now and then, not as much as watching the best fighters, but still entertaining.
And it actually seems Pudzian is taking MMA fairly seriously...not that I think he will ever do very well.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I hope Pudz get's brutally knocked out at some point, can't stand the guy and his attitude. I remember when he was talking about whooping Brock's ass. :laugh:


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

This is a fun fight:thumb02:. A chance for both fighters to shine.

James' polished striking and technique vs Pudz wrestling and cardio........:confused02::confused02:...or is it the other way around??

I say the worlds reddest man makes to the 2nd round. After that I hope there's a cardiologist ringside.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

This is gonna be the most technical fight in a long long time... :sarcastic12:


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

It will be an entertaining first 30 seconds brawl.


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

Had Pud won a fight yet? Saw the drab fight against Sylvia. Thats it.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Tyson Fury said:


> Had Pud won a fight yet? Saw the drab fight against Sylvia. Thats it.


He went 2-0 before he met Sylvia. That was the time he was talking about whooping Brock's ass. :thumb02: He is 3-1 now.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Tyson Fury said:


> Had Pud won a fight yet? Saw the drab fight against Sylvia. Thats it.


Yes, he's 3-1 with his last win against Eric Esch (Butterbean)


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

Voiceless said:


> Yes, he's 3-1 with his last win against Eric Esch (Butterbean)


Oh he beat Butterbean? Suprised his next fight isn't against Tank Abbott!!


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

I would not write off Pudzianowski's chance of coming good in the sport still, one early career loss against an experienced guy like Sylvia was maybe a reality check but it don't mean he can't improve and still come good.

Ok his previous wins have been Freak Shows of the highest meaning but Thampson is a nice steady progression in the right direction towards legit opponents and not even close to been as big a freak shows as his last opponents, in fact he is a fairly decent HW opponent for a guy with the experience of Pudzianowski to test out his progression, and you can bet that a guy with the work ethic of Pudzianowski is making progression.

And lets be fair the wrestling coaching he is getting will be second to none, although it seems from MMA that wrestling from the States is the best on a world scale like the Olympics this is not the case where it is Eastern Europe Russia, Finland etc that is making the history and thats the region where this guys is from and he will have the best coaches from that area, and this is something that is truly untested in the sport can the elite Olympic wrestling style from this region forge the World Strongest Man into an elite MMA fighter? the ingredients is there and Pudzianowski's is one hell of a work horse to carry this recipe for sheer destruction.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

KillerShark1985 said:


> I would not write off Pudzianowski's chance of coming good in the sport still, one early career loss against an experienced guy like Sylvia was maybe a reality check but it don't mean he can't improve and still come good.
> 
> Ok his previous wins have been Freak Shows of the highest meaning but Thampson is a nice steady progression in the right direction towards legit opponents and not even close to been as big a freak shows as his last opponents, in fact he is a fairly decent HW opponent for a guy with the experience of Pudzianowski to test out his progression, and you can bet that a guy with the work ethic of Pudzianowski is making progression.
> 
> And lets be fair the wrestling coaching he is getting will be second to none, although it seems from MMA that wrestling from the States is the best on a world scale like the Olympics this is not the case where it is Eastern Europe Russia, Finland etc that is making the history and thats the region where this guys is from and he will have the best coaches from that area, and this is something that is truly untested in the sport can the elite Olympic wrestling style from this region forge the World Strongest Man into an elite MMA fighter? the ingredients is there and Pudzianowski's is one hell of a work horse to carry this recipe for sheer destruction.


He's definetely some special work ethic. He's still a lot to learn though and in particular he needs a good cardio coach.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

Voiceless said:


> He's definetely some special work ethic. He's still a lot to learn though and in particular he needs a good cardio coach.


thats my point who is to know right now just how far he has come until we see him fight a few guys like Thompson, since he is still competing you can bet your life he has been training like a machine none stop since his decision to make a run in MMA, he may have lost a figth but obviously he did not quit and turn back, maybe instead he pulled out his finger started working twice as hard and vowed to himself never to lose again who knows.

And everyone always talks about this random guy been a Olympic quality Wrestler and that random guy who competed in the Olympics, but the guys working with Pudz are the same guys that not only train the Olympic quality wrestlers, they are the guys who more often than not bring home the Gold.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

KillerShark1985 said:


> thats my point who is to know right now just how far he has come until we see him fight a few guys like Thompson,


Yes, and people have keep in mind that he has no combat sports competition background like Velasquez, Jones and the likes with their wrestling, Silva, CroCop with their Muay Thai/Kickboxing or those many others with their BJJ. Pudzianowski really starts from the beginning (apart from some spare time level Kyokushin knowledge), so it would be foolish to put him against high level competition in this early stage of his MMA career.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

Voiceless said:


> Yes, and people have keep in mind that he has no combat sports competition background like Velasquez, Jones and the likes with their wrestling, Silva, CroCop with their Muay Thai/Kickboxing or those many others with their BJJ. Pudzianowski really starts from the beginning (apart from some spare time level Kyokushin knowledge), so it would be foolish to put him against high level competition in this early stage of his MMA career.


I remember even his coaches before the Sylvia fighter where saying that he was not ready, but time has passed since then, Thompson is not Sylvia so who knows maybe he is ready for this fight and maybe the next time he steps into a cage against a highly experienced or elite fighter he will be ready.

My money is on Pudz still to have an impact on the HW world maybe 2011 will be his time to show the world that he is ready to take his chance to play with the big guys.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

I personally don't think he will ever be in the UFC or have an impact on MMA what so ever, he is just to old to start MMA (way above 30). That said I could for sure se him beat Thompson who has a record of 15 - 14 6 maybe some fightrs that ar better than him even.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, Pudz maybe able to defeat Thompson but I don't think he will ever make it in the UFC either. The main reason for me is because he is just too darn heavy. Not to mention Dana has explicitly said he will never create a superheavyweight division.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

well... it was an entertaining fight. and Putz did make it to the 2nd round. he even had a couple of good moves in the first but then he came out in the 2nd and laid down and asked james to please submit him.


----------



## punchbag (Mar 1, 2010)

Rauno said:


> I hope Pudz get's brutally knocked out at some point, can't stand the guy and his attitude. I remember when he was talking about whooping Brock's ass. :laugh:


 All I think is if you want crisp standup technique, skillful ju-jitsu, amazing wrestling and an all around Masterclass in MMA kids this is the fight to watch,lol

This is going to be like Destruction Derby two silly looking objects that make a lot of pointless noise meeting in the middle until one of them is broken,lol

The sad thing is i'm kinda looking forward to it.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I guess you don't count his womping by Sylvia as a knockout? Though I do agree he would be full of himself saying he could womp Brock. And of course you're being sarcastic.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

uh... guys the fights over. putz got embarrassed again


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well that's what happens when Pudz goes against an actual MMA fighter. As inconsistant as Thompson is, he does actually have some skills. That is what happened when he fights bad fighters.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

No shame on Pudzianowski. Thompson was well prepared, because...


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Poor Marius was so tired.  I remember when he first came into the scene and talked about going against Lesnar, good times.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Voiceless said:


> No shame on Pudzianowski. Thompson was well prepared, because...


^^ that's good. I would'a sworn that Thompson lost that fight but, hey.... videos don't lie.

"one word: I win" -James Thompson :thumb02:


----------

